# Shawn's CNC Plasma



## ShawnR (May 16, 2022)

Inspired by @David_R8 with his build, I am off on a CNC Plasma build adventure as well. I ordered the electronics and motors last year and this project is nearing the top of the list. I found the v-bearings were relatively cheap on Canada Bearings, much better than Amazon and now that the borders have opened, I was able to drive over the border to Minnesota (30 minute drive) and pick up a shipment from McMaster Carr.  I have never McMaster Carr before and wow, they ship fast! 

A neighbour cuts signs for people with a CNC plasma cutter and we are going to try to cut the pieces and other plates. We will try one and see if it is "good enough". If not, I may have to suck it up and pay a local company to laser cut them. No one in town water cuts, that I know of. The laser cutting was ~ $200 last year, and is probably up as everything is now. 

This project might drag out as we are also starting a renovation. Sigh....

But I figure get the parts in hand and it might actually happen.


----------



## David_R8 (May 16, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Inspired by @David_R8 with his build, I am off on a CNC Plasma build adventure as well. I ordered the electronics and motors last year and this project is nearing the top of the list. I found the v-bearings were relatively cheap on Canada Bearings, much better than Amazon and now that the borders have opened, I was able to drive over the border to Minnesota (30 minute drive) and pick up a shipment from McMaster Carr.  I have never McMaster Carr before and wow, they ship fast!
> 
> A neighbour cuts signs for people with a CNC plasma cutter and we are going to try to cut the pieces and other plates. We will try one and see if it is "good enough". If not, I may have to suck it up and pay a local company to laser cut them. No one in town water cuts, that I know of. The laser cutting was ~ $200 last year, and is probably up as everything is now.
> 
> ...


Well this is exciting!
I also got my bearings from Canada Bearings. They are decent to deal with.


----------



## ShawnR (May 16, 2022)

For those interested, (ie anyone who needs to buy bearings in Canada) here is Amazon versus Canada Bearings. I can't help but think there is a difference in quality, but that conflicts with pricing. I would have thought Canada Bearings is better quality. The application is not high speed so either probably would have been fine. I ordered two extra wheels,....just in case.  









						Set of 8 RM2-2RS 3/8'' V-Groove Guide Bearing Sealed Ball
					

Buy Online, Set of 8 RM2-2RS 3/8' V-Groove Guide Bearing Sealed Ball , from the Canadian Bearing Supplier in Toronto, Canada, Concord, BearingsCanada.com



					www.bearingscanada.com
				






			https://www.amazon.ca/RM2-2RS-Groove-Bearing-Sealed-Bearings/dp/B002BBK2IQ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=299V8WQIG9675&keywords=rm2-2rs+3%2F8+v+groove&qid=1652753129&sprefix=RM2-2RS-3-8%2Caps%2C320&sr=8-1


----------

